# Promoting FreeBSD



## ArtemD (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello folks

I have been using FreeBSD for a few years now and while my friends were hyping about latest Linux distro of the month I was able to do cool stuff using my FreeBSD box (home server, coding etc). I have been lately thinking about FreeBSD and what _I_ can do to make it better. 

I think FreeBSD is lacking in the marketing/hype department (even thou we have a lot to hype about!). I consider hype/marketing a necessary evil in this case. Linux has more hype and thus more users, which leads to more evangelists, which again leads to more contributors. I think FreeBSD needs more evangelists who blog about FreeBSD, give talks and so on. 

So my question is two-fold. Why aren't we more vocal and what can I do in order to promote FreeBSD? Here are few things I came up with:

Donating money to FreeBSD foundation (obvious one)
Giving talks about FreeBSD at local Linux conferences/seminars/meetings if possible
Buying FreeBSD books
Starting a local FreeBSD/BSD enthusiast group
Trying to help newcomers as much as possible (mailing lists, forums etc)
Personally promoting FreeBSD more on the net (Twitter, Delicious, Facebook, LinkedIN and so on)
Trying to sneak FreeBSD at work
Trying and use FreeBSD based servers/providers when I need to rent a dedicated server (I am web developer by trade)
Burning FreeSBIE/PC-BSD and giving it out for free to friends and co-workers
Donating time to do some web work (aka build/update/modify/moderate website(s))
Promoting FreeBSD in my email and forum signatures

What other things I and other people can do in order to promote FreeBSD?

Thank you for reading 

P.S. I tried searching the forum for a thread that deals with this topic, but didn't find any so I created my own. If this has been discussed before please merge the threads.

Best regards,
Artem


----------



## plamaiziere (Feb 27, 2009)

ArtemD said:
			
		

> Hello folks
> 
> What other things I and other people can do in order to promote FreeBSD?



There is a lack of ports maintainers, if you're able to pick up a port it will be usefull.

See this recent call:
Call for potential ports maintainers
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2009-February/053024.html

Also there is a mailing freebsd-advocacy@


----------



## ArtemD (Feb 27, 2009)

plamaiziere said:
			
		

> There is a lack of ports maintainers, if you're able to pick up a port it will be usefull.
> 
> See this recent call:
> Call for potential ports maintainers
> ...



Thank you. I will check it out. I see there are a lot of webapps in ports so maybe I can help bring some of them up to date.


----------



## Roberth (Feb 27, 2009)

If you run your website on a freebsd server, mention that on your website.


----------

